# Anyone live in or new Hat Yai?



## Makethemove (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to the forum. Currently considering moving out to Hat Yai to teach. I've never been to Thailand before so am trying to get as much info as possible before making the final decision to move out there. I don't seem to be able to find much about Hat Yai and was wondering if anyone on here could help me out?

Many thanks in advance,

Makethemove


----------

